# Romic Cycle Co.



## bikemonkey (Feb 13, 2018)

This is on CL in my area. Based on the name I thought it was Italian until I looked further. The builder has passed on but there is an interesting site in his honor. 

Romic - History of a Houston Bicycle Builder


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 13, 2018)

Beautiful frame and a nice touring ride (except for maybe wanting compact drops)


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 14, 2018)

I've seen a few Romic's in my day and they are defiantly quality. Very nice looking ride


----------

